# Ob da die Airbacks wirklich schützen?



## maierchen (11 Jan. 2009)

Ich glaub mal nich 


​


----------



## floyd (11 Jan. 2009)

Oh schrei !! jetzt sind sie putt lol5


----------



## Tokko (11 Jan. 2009)

Schützen nicht. Aber erfreuen den Sanitäter.

Besten Dank maierchen.


----------



## Muli (11 Jan. 2009)

Aber das Ziel hat sie erreicht


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Jan. 2009)

floyd schrieb:


> Oh schrei !! jetzt sind sie putt lol5



geplatzt...und nix hats genützt...naja kann danach nur besser aussehen lol2


----------



## KalleOldenburg (14 Jan. 2009)

w001 Outch


----------

